# Sanibel Island evening activities?



## RumpleMom (May 30, 2010)

What do you suggest after a day on the beach?

We will have our grown kids with us.  We love Hilton Head Island and especially enjoy The Salty Dog.

Is there anywhere similar on Sanibel?

Good seafood restaurant?, it doesn't have to be fancy

good pizza?

music in the evening?  

restaurant on the water to watch the sunset?

TIA


----------



## Sea Six (May 31, 2010)

Our favorite restaurants on Sanibel/Captiva are The Bubble Room (for the experience), The Mucky Duck (for the live music at sunset), The Green Flash, and The Timbers (for the food).  Two activities to consider are the sunset happy-hour cruise, and the cruise to Cabbage Key for the cheeseburger in paradise.


----------



## nicklinneh (Jun 3, 2010)

if you like the Doc Ford novels, you'll need to go to Doc Ford's Sanibel Bar on the S-C road. Maybe right after you've seen the evening roost at the Ding Darling preserve (out the same road). S-C Conservancy has things to do if you're into nature. We like to go the Hungry Heron on Tuesday night for the all you can eat prime-rib.


----------



## RumpleMom (Jun 3, 2010)

*Sanibel Island toll bridge*

Do you have to pay the $6.00 every time you cross the bridge to go to Ft. Meyers, even though you are vacationing for the week on Sanibel Island?


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 3, 2010)

YES!!!!  There are exceptions for residents and commuters, but not vacationers.  (Actually, you don't pay ANYTHING to go to Ft Myers, you only pay to go to Sanibel)


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jun 4, 2010)

"Doc" Ford's.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 4, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> Our favorite restaurants on Sanibel/Captiva are The Bubble Room (for the experience), The Mucky Duck (for the live music at sunset), The Green Flash, and The Timbers (for the food).  Two activities to consider are the sunset happy-hour cruise, and the cruise to Cabbage Key for the cheeseburger in paradise.



Another vote/recommendation for Mucky Duck and Bubble Room!  Love them . . . they are always on the agenda when we are in Ft. Myers.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 5, 2010)

What is so special about the Bubble Room?  Would love to go there when we're in Naples in August if it's worth the trip.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 5, 2010)

gnipgnop said:


> What is so special about the Bubble Room?  Would love to go there when we're in Naples in August if it's worth the trip.



Bubble Bread . . . Bubble Scouts (servers) . . . and an all around fun time.

Portions are decent . . . the desserts outragous!  Mmmmmmm Good!

I'm not sure, however, it would be worth the long drive up from Naples, especially since you can expect a wait of between 45 minutes and an hour and a half.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 6, 2010)

Yikes!  Do they serve lunch?


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 7, 2010)

Check out their web site - it's as crazy as the restaurant! 

http://www.bubbleroomrestaurant.com/


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 19, 2010)

gnipgnop said:


> Yikes!  Do they serve lunch?



Yes and I've been there for lunch too.  Portions are big enough to dine late lunch and consider it supper.


----------



## sandcastles (Jun 19, 2010)

Bubble Room is definitely worth a one time visit.  I don't think the food is that great. We used to eat there every year but then we had 1 really bad experience, gave it another chance and it wasn't much better so we have pretty much written it off.


----------

